# IV Diuresis



## tmcmahan (Jul 23, 2010)

Our cardiologist is monitering the patient in the cardiovascular holding area while receiving intravenous diureses, what code would you use to bill for these services? appropriate to bill E/M codes based on time factor?


----------

